# Convicted Felon Certified as California EMT



## VentMedic (May 21, 2009)

*Convicted Felon Certified as California EMT*

http://www.emsresponder.com/features/article.jsp?id=9571&siteSection=6

Heidi Ortiz, I-Team Producer
Story by 10News.com

SAN DIEGO -- 



> You depend on them when there’s a crisis; Emergency Medical Technicians or EMTs.
> 
> They can make the difference between life and death. Two year old Hailey Williams needed an EMT when her life was cut short in a shocking death. The little girl with Down syndrome died at the hands of her mother’s fiancé, Jesse Thrush, a sheriff’s deputy in Twin Falls County Idaho at the time.
> 
> ...


----------



## JPINFV (May 21, 2009)

Have fun Riverside. You can have him.


Cheers,
Orange County.


[note for people not from the area. Haynes used to be the medical director for Orange County. At least OC is taking baby steps to become a member of the 80's and 90's.]


----------



## Sapphyre (May 21, 2009)

Riverside?

According to the article he's in San Diego....


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (May 21, 2009)

You have *got* to be kidding me.


----------



## JPINFV (May 21, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> Riverside?
> 
> According to the article he's in San Diego....



Sorry about that. I was googling it to make sure and for some reason he came up as a medical director in Riverside as well...


----------



## reaper (May 21, 2009)

Thought CA was doing background checks now?


----------



## daedalus (May 21, 2009)

reaper said:


> Thought CA was doing background checks now?



They do run a check, but in the end, its up to the medical director.


----------



## reaper (May 21, 2009)

Yeah, forgot how screwed up they are. Let's not let the state deal with the cert's. Let's let every Joe blow Dr decide. That is great, considering most Medical directors are Doc in the Box types. You pay them and they sign anything you want!


----------



## daedalus (May 21, 2009)

Ah, the legislators finally take a look at EMS, but only when a baby shaker gets their attention. Never mind the fact that LA county Paramedics probably kill patients each year that could have been saved. 

Now legislative time will be wasted banning felon EMT certification when it could be better spent upping educational requirements.


----------



## nomofica (May 22, 2009)

This slightly worries me.


----------



## nibejeebies (May 24, 2009)

I dont agree with allowing a Felon into medical services regardless of their crime.  

If this guy cant deal with a innocent crying toddler, thus throwing her and killing her, then how the heck is he going to deal with a patient with dementia or phantom pains?


----------



## rjddvm (May 25, 2009)

Wow, that's really scary.  Imagine the lawsuit when/if he mishandles a child during his EMS duties.   The attorneys will go after him, his service, the medical director, the hospital, and the county.  Is California that desperate for EMTs?


----------



## Sapphyre (May 25, 2009)

no, we're not that desperate.


----------



## rjddvm (May 25, 2009)

Even more wow, then, if California isn't desperate for EMTs.  What on earth is that medical director thinking?  Just doesn't seem worth the risk to patients and licenses.


----------



## JPINFV (May 25, 2009)

Haynes isn't exactly the best med director out there.


----------



## AJ Hidell (May 26, 2009)

nibejeebies said:


> I dont agree with allowing a Felon into medical services regardless of their crime.


Yeah, God forbid that someone convicted of tearing tags off of mattresses be allowed around actual hospital linen!


----------



## firecoins (May 26, 2009)

Convicted felons are great EMTs!!  This guy is good with beds and really knows how to treat women.


----------

